# Keezer collar help



## lfc_ozzie (4/8/17)

Hi Guys,

Just finalizing my build for my keezer, kinda stumped on what wood to use for the collar, I was thinking about using this 
https://www.bunnings.com.au/240-x-4...ng-1-2m_p8030926?ReturnUrl=/wish-lists/detail 

Price is decent and size is good for me as i need to come up about 8". I was planning on using some insulation on the inside and staining and then using a marine varnish to seal it. Is this wood ok to use or can anyone suggest another in a similar price bracket?

Thanks guys


----------



## Grott (4/8/17)

Depends on how you attach it but untreated pine tends to warp but you can get heat treated suitable for outside in the same size 240 x 45 in 1 linear metre lengths for $15


----------



## earle (4/8/17)

I made mine from similar timber. Sealed well with multiple coats of gloss paint. Then filled the middle with insulation board and pushed down onto the top of the freezer. In this photo it is sitting upside down to show the detail. It was made so the inner layer of timber sits in the recess of the top plastic edge of the freezer and the outer layer of timber comes down the outside of the freezer a little, in this way it 'grips' the top of the freezer. Has held its shape well so far.


----------



## lfc_ozzie (4/8/17)

Wow nice build, never actually thought of putting insulation in between two layers of wood. Looks awesome! 

Not sure if I'm skilled enough to do that lol


----------



## earle (4/8/17)

Thanks, glad to provide ideas. The trickiest bit was actually the cut outs for the hinges because the collar is wider than the freezer. Below is a picture of it in situ and then this is what it became - https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/earles-coffin-keezer.88212/


----------



## Lionman (4/8/17)

I just put one together for my brother. I ended up using a pine sleeper. they are 200x50mm which gave enough height to get a keg on the compressor hump of the little 145L Hisense. I used most of a 2.4m one and they cut it down for me in the shop. It was $11. I fixed it together using 100mm stainless wood screws and liquid nails.

Its not fancy but it does the job and was easy to make. Just the single tap for now but should fit 2 more with ease at a later stage.


----------



## laxation (4/8/17)

For insulation, you can get this stuff called Foilboard - which is basically a piece of foam with reflective covering. You can also get insulation board from Bunnings, which would be perfect, but in my case it was too thick - so I bought a piece of Foilboard.

(Related, I have a heap of Foilboard if anyone needs some for their keezer...)


----------



## lfc_ozzie (4/8/17)

Thanks heaps for the help guys, gonna find a sleeper if I can would be the perfect size. Some nice ideas on here


----------



## Blind Dog (4/8/17)

Mine's just pine. Painted 190 x 19 mm DAR rectangle that sits snugly on top of the freezer with a rubber strip seal on the bottom edge and stained 240 x 19 mm DAR attached to that on the front and sides. No insulation. Set at 8C ambient. Compressor barely runs, even on 40C days in summer.


----------



## rossbaker (10/8/17)

I used the 240 x 45 pine but mine was treated and I've had a hell of a time getting rid of the smell which I'm sure started affecting the tast of the beer. Make sure you coat it well with a good oil based paint or varnish if you use treated timber.


----------



## Brewno Marz (10/8/17)

Regardless of what wood you use, my advice is to hinge the collar as well as the lid. It makes lifting full kegs into the keezer so much easier. I used 185x19 Tassie Oak attached to a pine frame with foam board infill and stained it to match other wood furniture we have.


----------



## unwrittenlaw (10/8/17)

Nice juan brewno. That's an f&p 160L isn't it? I like that double hinge action. Handy for loading kegs like u say.. Great common freezer, cheap quick n easy to replace if ever breaks down. 

Here's mine - pretty sure it's same tas oak too. I ripped some freezer panel and sandwiched with no nails on the inside. 3mm alu-panel on top, 5mmx50mm rubber under. Makes a good insulation, had mold issues first couple of kegs so took it apart and finished off proper and sealed varnished. Kinda needed to as it's part exposed on patio part of house in morning sunlight and summer can get hot here in bris...

Got a 14$ aldi led strip light this week. 4xaaa batteries... wish I bought 2!


----------

